# How to fix broken VHF radio cable



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

I was going to crimp the wires together but noticed that they are not wires, it has a plastic piece running up the middle with braided wire around it. How do I repair the cable? Can I just crimp it?

Thanks! 
John

Enjoy this pictures from yesterdays sail...


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I believe what you're describing is a standard coaxial ("coax") cable. From the outside in, you will find a layer of insulation, a braided wire "shield", an insulator, and an inner core conductor. The inner conductor (often solid, but sometimes stranded) is what carries the actual signal. The shield is connected to ground (probably inside the radio) to prevent interference.

How is your wire broken? If it has been cut clean through, you can probably crimp the inner core together, wrap some electrical tape around it, connect the shield across the gap, and wrap some more tape and it will work. Your signal quality will be degraded because the shield isn't continuous anymore, and the crimp may also cause a small loss of signal. To get better performance, you can try to find some coax connectors for your size cable (maybe something like a BNC connector) and use them to connect the two halves with less signal loss. If you want it to be like-new, you need to replace the entire length of cable.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You're really better off replacing it.


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

My vhf cable and mast light cable were both ran through the deck in poor locations. They are to far off the mast. The head sheet hits them constantly... I will try the connector for now. I am not a fan of going up the mast (more like I have never tried).


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> You're really better off replacing it.


Please listen to this advice!

This is coax:










Rik


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmm. Is it possible for the copper wire to get busted out from force or constant wear? I see the mesh and the insulation but nothing inside the insulation. For temporary repair until I can run new wire would it be best to run to my old loran stern mounted antenna or crimp the broken cable back together for my mast mounted antenna?


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

For a quick fix,

Try 2 PL259's connected in the center by a PL258. These can be soldered or crimped (deciding on the type you purchase) providing that you have enough excess cable on both ends. In all actuality, you should replace the cable.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

seems to me that you could buy a coax union piece and two female coax ends and solder the female ends onto each end of the broken cable and put it back together. That being said, I'm not a radio guy, but I know enough that you're going to lose some performance splicing it back together.


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

Shakespeare model 258 G stands for Gold Plated. This is the connector piece for the male PL259's. They are also available without the gold plating.


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. Will my stern mount loran antenna work until I can get up the mast to replace the cable?


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

YeahJohn said:


> Thanks guys. Will my stern mount loran antenna work until I can get up the mast to replace the cable?


No.

Don't play around; you risk damage to your VHF. Moreover, you risk compromising what is arguably the most important safety device on your boat.

Either replace the cable in its entirety (the right way to do it) or buy a small VHF antenna and mount it on the stern pushpit. That's a good backup, anyway.

Bill
WA6CCA


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay. I always thought loran was just vhf'esk. Good to know. 100 feet of coax is going to cost =) Not to mention my sub par skills at installing connectors onto the coax. Should be fun.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Look around (web - local coffee shops) and see if there is a HAM radio club in your area. 

Those guys are wonderful and will probably "help" you run the wire, install the connectors, hook up the radio, tune the antenna to make sure it "matches" and all for the price of a beer or two.

Rik
(VE9RIK)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Maine Sail has a *great page* on installing coax VHF connectors...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

YeahJohn said:


> Okay. I always thought loran was just vhf'esk. Good to know. 100 feet of coax is going to cost =) Not to mention my sub par skills at installing connectors onto the coax. Should be fun.


Here's how, see link below, but if you have small VHF cable RG-58 etc. then you'll need to find the connectors for that size.
*
Easy VHF Connections (LINK)*


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you! Now its time to buy stuff =)


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Good idea to have at least an emergency VHF antenna for situations like this. Or better yet, have an inexpensive handheld as the backup.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

stern mounted vhf antennds don't work very well too much interferance from the mast and stay wires,just close one eye and shimmy up the pole,have someone you really really trust work the winch,sooner or later you will need to go aloft anyway but before you do invest in some new halyards


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

You said VHF in your original post.

Welcome to the 21st Century!

What are you really asking?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe the OP was asking whether a LORAN antenna would work, that would not be a sign of stupidity, but rather a lack of knowledge and a reasonable question for someone who doesn't know better. 



sailor50 said:


> You said VHF in your original post.
> 
> Welcome to the 21st Century!
> 
> What are you really asking?


----------

